# First Ihop ... Now Dunkin' Donuts



## Laela (Aug 28, 2018)

*Dunkin' is dropping the 'Donuts' from its name — and people are freaking out*
Source: _BusinessInsider_





*The new Dunkin' stores won't have "Donuts" in the name.*


*The first Dunkin' store to drop the "Donuts" was in Quincy, Massachusetts, in late 2017. Now the change is rolling out to 30 more Boston-area locations and 20 nationwide locations.*


*The name change is a small part of a major rebrand that includes adding cold-brew taps and digital ordering kiosks, but fans are worried what the change means for their favorite chain.*

*Dunkin' Donuts is dropping "Donuts" from its name, and fans aren't happy 
about it.

The name change doesn't come as a surprise — the Massachusetts-based coffee empire began testing the name Dunkin' at a handful of Massachusetts locations late last year,  according to Eater.

The Dunkin' concept is part of a  major rebrand that includes a new store design, drinks like nitro infused cold brew, and digital kiosks to order at. The first Dunkin' concept was opened at a Quincy,Massachusetts, location. By the end of the year, the new concept will be at 30 locations in Boston and 20 nationwide.

The Dunkin' concept isn't necessarily a permanent change — while it will be rolling out to about 50 stores, Dunkin' Donuts said in a statement that it doesn't plan to make any decisions regarding the branding until later this year.

Even though the change may not last forever, not everyone is thrilled about it; some fans are confused.
*


----------



## Laela (Aug 28, 2018)

*What people are saying




 Twitter/BigballerDee 



 Twitter/gaucheboy

...but many people are angry about it. "They literally invented the word "Donut". They should keep it forever," wrote Twitter user @larocciDave.




 Twitter/cryprolectic 



 Twitter/jww372



 Twitter/patfandd



 Twitter/larocciDave



 Twitter/LoffredoPaul



 Twitter/heykay13*


----------



## nysister (Aug 28, 2018)

As long as they carry Pumpkin Spice *Doughnuts*, I'm okay with it.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm ok with this because their donuts are stale.


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 30, 2018)

Y’all gon’ stop diserecting Dunkin’ DONUTS!!!


----------



## Mooney72 (Aug 31, 2018)

TrueBeliever said:


> I'm ok with this because their donuts are stale.



Yep. When I lived in Boston, I thought DD was the best. Then I moved back south and tasted Krispy Kreme...


----------



## Shula (Aug 31, 2018)

TrueBeliever said:


> I'm ok with this because their donuts are stale.



Came here literally just to say this and leave and slam the door on my way out.


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 1, 2018)

Horrible donuts anyway. They used to make this Turkey cheddar bacon flatbread sandwich 2007 ish and it was amazing.

It's something different now and its terrible just like anything else they have. They added this horrible sauce...yuck. This terrible name change falls right in line.

Generic 2 week old supermarket donuts > Dunkin Donuts


----------



## Kalani (Sep 2, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> Horrible donuts anyway. They used to make this Turkey cheddar bacon flatbread sandwich 2007 ish and it was amazing.
> 
> It's something different now and its terrible just like anything else they have. They added this horrible sauce...yuck. This terrible name change falls right in line.
> 
> Generic 2 week old supermarket donuts > Dunkin Donuts



Yes, I used to love Dunkin Donuts. Years ago they had this delicious sausage breakfast sandwich. Then they changed their menu and the breakfast sandwiches they offer now leave much to be desired. Also, I swear there was a time when their doughnuts were fresh. Now, I can't recall the last time I ate when one of their donuts that wasn't stale. So disappointing!


----------



## nysister (Sep 2, 2018)

Where are you all buying Dunkin' that it's stale? LOL

I just bought the softest pumpkin spice ones yesterday, they were tasty. I've had KK, not a fan, they're too doughy and even more sugary than normal for my taste.


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 2, 2018)

KK is terrible too. Too sweet.


----------



## Laela (Sep 2, 2018)

TrueBeliever said:


> I'm ok with this because their donuts are stale.


----------



## Shula (Sep 4, 2018)

nysister said:


> Where are you all buying Dunkin' that it's stale? LOL
> 
> I just bought the softest pumpkin spice ones yesterday, they were tasty. I've had KK, not a fan, they're too doughy and even more sugary than normal for my taste.




I'm thinking maybe being where you are they do more volume so less product sitting around? We have several in my area and they have had stale donuts, in every location, for years. KK is fresher but tastes like a pound of sugar per donut. If I'm just craving and gotta have one, I buy KK mini French Crullers at the grocery store which is somehow still fresher than DD.


----------



## nysister (Sep 4, 2018)

Shula said:


> I'm thinking maybe being where you are they do more volume so less product sitting around? We have several in my area and they have had stale donuts, in every location, for years. KK is fresher but tastes like a pound of sugar per donut. If I'm just craving and gotta have one, I buy KK mini French Crullers at the grocery store which is somehow still fresher than DD.



That might be. There's always a line at the drive through there! I guess we're a bunch of sugar hogs where I am. LOL


----------



## Shula (Sep 4, 2018)

nysister said:


> That might be. There's always a line at the drive through there! I guess we're a bunch of sugar hogs where I am. LOL



Or just more people. Remember I'm in the south but north of Miami. Obese kids are normal to see here. Wait! Y'all got drive throughs up north now?!


----------



## nysister (Sep 4, 2018)

Shula said:


> Or just more people. Remember I'm in the south but north of Miami. Obese kids are normal to see here. Wait! Y'all got drive throughs up north now?!



Oh yeah...they've been here. I didn't use them when I was in the city but you can't get around where I am without driving so for my Pumpkin Spice Doughnuts splurge in Sept/Oct I just whiz on by.


----------



## cinnespice (Sep 4, 2018)

I go to dunkin for everything else but the donuts. To me they are not the best tasting. In nyc i like to make a run to the doughnut plant when i do want a donut. If i'm just getting a regular donut even the ones from the coffee cart in the morning taste better than dunkin.


----------



## Dposh167 (Sep 4, 2018)

They've been talking about dropping "donuts" in their title for a while now


----------



## Queenie (Sep 5, 2018)

People in Massachusetts (the chain's origin) go for the coffee. I don't like the donuts. 
There are 3 of them in my old town in Mass. They also had some locations called Tugo's (sp). They were a sandwich shop.


----------



## OhTall1 (Sep 5, 2018)

Was there this much hoopla and public commentary when Domino's dropped "pizza" from their name?


----------



## Laela (Sep 7, 2018)

That's 'cause "Domino's" and "pizza" are synonymous...




OhTall1 said:


> Was there this much hoopla and public commentary when Domino's dropped "pizza" from their name?


----------



## msbettyboop (Sep 7, 2018)

Dunking donuts taste like plastic chewables. I haven't had a decent doughnut anywhere in years including Krispy Kremlin


----------

